# Growing in to his skin



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

This question is part diet/part general Vizsla question...

First of all, Kobi is almost 18 months now. He STILL does not look like he's grown into his skin completely. It's saggy around his legs depending on how he's sitting or laying down, and you can easily grab a bundle of skin off his back. It just seems weird that he hasn't really grown into it completely at this age.

I think he may be getting even skinnier now... he's about 48 lbs but you can see his ribs very easily. I've been running with him and on good weeks he'll run about 30 miles with me. I'm thinking this could be contributing to his lean build. However he has PLENTY of high quality food to eat (Blue Buffalo Wilderness), and I make sure there is always food in the bowl... it's up to him to eat as much as he wants.

I was thinking of trying the satin balls recipe to put some weight on him... I just am not sure if he needs it. He eats as much as he wants, but he looks like he's starving!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Try Satin Balls for a couple weeks. Freeze them and let a packet thaw out. I was giving Bailey about 6 a day (about 1/2 a pound) when we were field trialing. They will put on weight. At 18 months Kobi is at the turning point in becoming a complete adult. His ribs and chest should be expanding if he is still a "whole dog." With this growth spurt he could use the extra.

Sure does no harm. It is all good stuff in the recipe. Don't mix it with his other food but use as a treat.

RBD


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian was the same way. Then he really filled out. He is on the smaller side of the male CKC "standard". His neck unfortunately does have quite a bit of excess skin....makes it easier to grab a hold of him if he's being bad.

How tall is Kobi? 
Kian is at 24" and weighs 50-53lbs. He did fill out around 2 yrs of age. Kobi still has time.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I may try to the Satin Balls.... hopefully I can track down all the ingredients at the grocery store. I'm not a great shopper 

Rod - is the satin balls recipe doable without a blender or hand mixer? I do not have either at my house  May have to borrow!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

pics????


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Rod - is the satin balls recipe doable without a blender or hand mixer? I do not have either at my house May have to borrow!


Most batches I made I just used my hands. Quite fun actually. The blender was used basically to crush up the egg shells so they turned into powder. Leaving the egg shells out won't hurt nothing.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Looney said:


> pics????


Sorry, really should get a new picture but my phone is a bit crappy at indoor pictures.

This is from last September... he still looks the same but maybe a bit more muscular and a bit skinnier. His muscle definition is awesome, but so is the definition on his bones 

I do not know how tall he is. I finally have something I could measure him with, but I doubt he'd stand still.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Like most dogs bred 2 hunt they will always have lose skin-gives them the ability to turn on the game even after they have a hold of them-yours is not 2 thin n will fiil out-remember if u run your fingers down their side with a gentle touch n do not feel ribs-u may have a dog on it's way 2 being over weight-V's never do this if they are allowed 2 run


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like a healthy pup....maybe some extra calories but i don't see the excess skin you are talking about! i have a hard time getting past that Hungarian style muzzle. I love the European muzzle look....


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Looney said:


> Looks like a healthy pup....maybe some extra calories but i don't see the excess skin you are talking about! i have a hard time getting past that Hungarian style muzzle. I love the European muzzle look....


Well the skin is mainly around his neck, and if you pull on it all around his body. Maybe I am confusing elastic skin with excess skin. It doesn't help that he's crazy skinny. Thanks for all the comments, I'll try to remember to get more pictures.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I am a first time V owner, and mine's still a pup, so I am no expert... However, my GSP had a massive amount of loose skin around his neck & body his whole life. You could literally grab a whole handful without him even noticing. He was a small GSP, but never "underweight" he just had more than enough skin to go around. My V pup has the same thing, and if his collar rides down, he looks like he has neck rolls.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

kristen said:


> My V pup has the same thing, and if his collar rides down, he looks like he has neck rolls.


My girlfriend and I like to poke fun at all the loose skin around his neck. We refer to it as his neck [term for female genitalia]


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Kobi said:


> My girlfriend like to poke fun at all the loose skin around his neck. We refer to it as his neck [term for female genitalia]


LMFAO!!!! ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

He's got lots.... look at it just dangling there


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Funny timing to start this post. Mischa turned two last week and I noticed she filled out all of a sudden. But she's still definitely a north American V. Her chest is not too deep and she's still lean, but definitely filled out. I'm not sure if it's noticeable to anyone else but myself and Dennis. 

I sometimes felt non V owners thought we were negligible owners because her ribs were always showing. 

Anyway, my point is, Kian is right. When Kobi turns two he will fill out too. 

-Janice


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Great, maybe I will just give it more time. He's always seemed healthy and happy... but I wish that he would eat when I tell him to 

Here are a few pics of his neck


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, Kian has the same thing with his neck... his one trainer calls it a "wet neck" :
I don't think the excess neck skin will fill out. Kian is just shy of 3 yrs old and still has it.

His buddy Mischa uses it to her advantage when they wrestle though  she always grabs on to it and just pulls on it. ;D


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper is 22 months and looks the same. I have switched to EVO red meat formula for it's high fat content. The food makers are so focused on FAT dogs that they don't make skinny dog food.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input.

Linescreamer - I know you've had problems with Cooper being on the small side... I think I will check out the EVO Red Meat formula. I see that it's grain free, and with the price increase of Blue Buffalo I would actually SAVE money switching to EVO. How are you liking it so far? Is there any difference between the large bites and small bites (other than price?)

http://www.petflow.com/explorer?x=0&y=0&search=evo+red+meat

Seems weird that the small bites would cost less ???


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not cheap. The "Red Meat" is one of the highest priced foods I know of. He eats the large bites (I think it's the adult version). I also think the satin balls are cheaper. We need to do more of the satin balls.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Linescreamer said:


> It's not cheap. The "Red Meat" is one of the highest priced foods I know of. He eats the large bites (I think it's the adult version). I also think the satin balls are cheaper. We need to do more of the satin balls.


If I order from Petflow it's about $2.51/lb. Blue Buffalo (when I buy locally) is about $2.48/lb due to tax. Factor in gas for going to the store and I save money.

I got over the high cost of his food a long time ago lol


----------

